# [EOM]Infuse Creature with Element Question



## Dave Blewer (Jan 22, 2003)

If I enhanced the natural attack of a creature with Infuse Creature with Death, would this mean that the creature then becomes Death aspected and takes double damage from Life, Crystal Sonic and Steam attacks?


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 22, 2003)

I would say no, but CZ might have a reason that it should.  Maybe a higher-level version of the spell (like 4th or higher) might make the creature take on the appropriate elemental aspect so that they take damage from opposing elements.  I hadn't considered it yet.


----------



## r-kelleg (Jan 23, 2003)

couldn't this aspect linked to the side effect of the element ?
for exemple, with high level side effects .


----------

